# Can't install Amarok or gimp



## SeaHag (Jul 20, 2011)

```
portmaster /usr/ports/audio/amarok
.
.
.
===>>> Launching child to install graphics/graphviz
	audio/amarok >> audio/libnjb >> devel/doxygen >> graphics/graphviz

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz

	===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
	===>>> option WITH_GTK is required for option WITH_SMYRNA

	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for graphics/graphviz failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/doxygen failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for audio/libnjb failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated


portmaster /usr/ports/graphics/gimp
.
.
.
===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for graphics/gimp-app
===>>> Launching child to install graphics/gegl
	graphics/gimp >> graphics/gimp-app >> graphics/gegl

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/gegl

	===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
	===>>> ffmpeg support is currently broken

	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for graphics/gegl failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/gimp-app failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

What gives? No one is using Amarok or gimp? How can I get these programs to install?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2011)

It was trying to install graphics/graphviz and said this:

```
option WITH_GTK is required for option WITH_SMYRNA
```

So change the config options for graphviz, either enabling GTK or turning off SMYRNA.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 20, 2011)

"So change the config options for graphviz, either enabling GTK or turning off SMYRNA. "

How?


Edit:

Ok, I got it. I ran make config from the port directory.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jul 20, 2011)

What about now? Is it OK?


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I was able to enable the GTK option by running "make config" in the port directory for graphviz then reinstalled Amarok with portmaster. I couldn't figure out how to add the option to the Makefile. So Amarok is now installed and working. I don't know about gimp. It's marked broken so I don't know what to do about that.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2011)

Show the error.


----------

